# Best Kauai resort (RCI) with onsite beach for kids?



## philemer (Jan 29, 2013)

DD wants to go to Hawaii with her 4 & 9 yr. old girls next Dec/jan. Might do Kihei, Maui or Kauai. Which Kauai resorts offer good beaches for youngsters? Pono Kai? Beachboy? Lawai? I have abt. 35 TPU to use + Trading Places deposits.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2013)

None of the 3 you listed have good beaches for kids - probably the best for kids is the Marriott, which is on a protected bay.  The best of the 3 you mentioned is the Lawai Beach Resort.  Pono Kai and the Kauai Coast Resort at the Beach Boy, really aren't on swimming beaches.


----------



## philemer (Jan 29, 2013)

Thanks, Denise. Unfortunately I don't play in II 'waters'. No Marriott for me, unless I can snag one thru TPI.


----------



## slip (Jan 29, 2013)

Lydgate Park is a few miles from the Beachboy and Pono Kai and it offers
protected swimming for the smaller kids.

http://www.kauaiexplorer.com/kauai_beaches/lydgate_beach_park.php


----------



## eal (Jan 29, 2013)

Lanai Beach Resort has a nice small beach across the street and it is also close to Poipu Beach, which is great for kids. Point at Poipu is also very near Poipu Beach.


----------



## Tiger (Jan 29, 2013)

at LBR there is also a good swimming beach 1/2 mile towards spouting horn


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 29, 2013)

Lawai beach resort has a great snorkeling area right across the street.

My son loved it when we stayed and he was only 5 at the time.


----------



## DeniseM (Jan 29, 2013)

The waves can be rough at Kauai Beach resort, and the ocean bottom is rocky, so it has great snorkeling, but it's not the best for small children.


----------



## GregT (Jan 29, 2013)

I would vote for Maui -- the beaches in Kihei are very good and there are a number of timeshares there.   Also, I don't know how dry Kauai will be in Dec/Jan, I think that is the wet season???

If you need the beach right by the timeshare (as in walking distance) the Worldmark is across the street from a terrific beach (Kamaole I).   I believe there are other timeshares by Kamaole II and Kamaole III as well.

Good luck!

Greg


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Jan 29, 2013)

While there is no beach at Point at Poipu, the swimming pool has a sand bottom and works quite nicely for children.  Poipu Beach, with its keiki (children's) area is close by.


----------



## daventrina (Jan 30, 2013)

GregT said:


> I would vote for Maui -- ...


We'd second the vote for Maui... 
Probably more kid friendly than Kauai.:ignore:
On Kauai we'd second P@P and LBR...


----------



## Purefct (Feb 9, 2013)

T_R_Oglodyte said:


> While there is no beach at Point at Poipu, the swimming pool has a sand bottom and works quite nicely for children.  Poipu Beach, with its keiki (children's) area is close by.



Shipwreck Beat at the Hyat is a 2 minute walk from the Point at Poipu. Not always kid friendly but I've seen a lot of families there. Or drive over near Mariott Waiohai for some perfect kid beaches. If not into the Waiohai parking lot, park "next door" and walk the beach or take the beach access path. Its very easy to get to the beach at Waiohai. I'm using my phone to type so not easy for me to look up the name of the beach, sorry!


----------



## T_R_Oglodyte (Feb 9, 2013)

Purefct said:


> Shipwreck Beat at the Hyat is a 2 minute walk from the Point at Poipu. Not always kid friendly but I've seen a lot of families there. Or drive over near Mariott Waiohai for some perfect kid beaches. If not into the Waiohai parking lot, park "next door" and walk the beach or take the beach access path. Its very easy to get to the beach at Waiohai. I'm using my phone to type so not easy for me to look up the name of the beach, sorry!



I didn't mention Shipwreck because Shipwreck is in no way a suitable beach for small children.  Maybe the small area right next to shore at the center of the beach and to the left (facing ocean) of submerged rocks if they're old enough to handle a boogie board.  

When the kids are older and are interested in surfing or heavier duty boogie boarding, it's OK.  But looking for a beach suitable for small children?  Scratch Shipwreck off the list.


----------



## Purefct (Feb 9, 2013)

Sigh, not certain why "Not always kid friendly but I've seen a lot of families there" for Shipwreck elicits your response since I feel we are in agreement.  As you said though there is a calmer section to the east side and it warrants walking there to see how conditions are from day to day  I've been there numerous times and that section of Shipwreck was perfect for small kids. I agree the main section is not suitable for water entry. I like Shipwreck for kids because if people and their kids are adventurous (my sister has a very capable 5 yr old who is properly supervised during adventures), the bluffs offer exciting exploration and the beach even without water is very enjoyable.  I haven't personally been to Shipwreck with a 4 yr old but have with an 8 yr old and he was very capable while boogie boarding there. This beach is worth investigating even if the parent determines it's not suitable.

The other beach I was thinking about at/near Marriott Waiohai begins just east of Waiohai at Poipu Beach Park on Hoone Rd which you and eal mentioned. I especially like the little penninsula which can disappear at times with the tide, walking across that may not be suitable for small kids although I've seen many 4-9 yr old kids with and without their parents there - depending on conditions.


----------



## daventrina (Feb 10, 2013)

Purefct said:


> Sigh, not certain why "Not always kid friendly ...


This is why...



hi090309_2247 by dntanderson, on Flickr


----------

